# C-33 Painting and Decorating Contractors Exam Material Help



## owenandross (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this site and currently applying for my C-33 Painting and Decorating contractors' license in California state. Have 8 years field experience, gonna try my hands at starting my own company. Was wondering if anyone used a specific study guide to help them pass the test, and whether or not it was helpful to them.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

owenandross said:


> Hello, I'm new to this site and currently applying for my C-33 Painting and Decorating contractors' license in California state. Have 8 years field experience, gonna try my hands at starting my own company. Was wondering if anyone used a specific study guide to help them pass the test, and whether or not it was helpful to them.



From everything I have read and from my own personal experiences of getting my C-33 license there is a very slim chance of passing this test with out enrolling into some kind of contractor license school. When I went there were two tests. One on law and the other on painting stuff. You might be able to pass the painting one from your experiences but the law one would get ya.

I know its costs money to go to one of these schools but it's well worth it as they fill out everything and even get your bond for you. Most of all they give you the info you need to pass the test.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would go to a contractor licensing school. cause they will not only teach you the the laws but will teach you how to pass the test. 
here is where I went 
http://www.contractorslicensingschools.com/

good luck.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Kind of an off topic question indirectly related if someone will help please. How much do the licensing requirements help with keeping non licensed and uninsured PC's out of the game there?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

in residential not much, it more of a impact when you do nc as most generals require subs to have a license.


----------



## owenandross (Jul 14, 2012)

Found some good resources from a technical bookstore in the area that specializes in construction literature. In terms of working for a contractor in the area, I'm already working part time and taking a couple of courses so I wouldn't want to overload myself. I understand getting started is an arduous process and as much as I would like to be off and running it'd be unrealistic this early in the game. Still have to get RRP certified, have my osha 10, getting a federal employee id#, getting a business license. These are all on my to-do list, as overwhelming it is I'm confident I can get it done.


----------



## RNH (Jul 1, 2012)

License instruction school, worth the money.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Buy a video or cd course used for cheap on craigslist or check it out from your local library for free.
it was an easy test, although the law part definitley needs to be studied but still easy enough to pass with out a schools cost.


----------



## BADPIG (Sep 5, 2008)

PDCA has a book that covers all of the topics used by the CSLB for the C-33 license exam. Go to the CSLB CA website and look around and you will find it, thats where I ordered mine from.

California being a highly litigious state of course has made the law portion of the test a bit of a bear, but not too bad if you get the Contract LAW study guide and materials, again off the CSLB website.

The painting portion of the test isn't too bad at all, vey basic and I'm sure that you having 8 years in the business will do just fine.

As for helping in CA about the lowballers, hacks, illegals, etc...not a chance! CA has to be of the worst states for illegal employees (and I don't just mean illegal individuals not from this country / albeit an issue ) I mean many operators / contractors that are not licensed, not bonded, not using workers compensation or paying employer taxes of any kind.

To me thats the biggest issue in residential painting is MY LEGAL BID = 2600.00 ----- ILLEGAL BID 1200.00

Pretty hard to compete against a crew that doesn't pay license fees, taxes, etc.

Good Luck!


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would go to a contractor licensing school. cause they will not only teach you the the laws but will teach you how to pass the test.
> here is where I went
> http://www.contractorslicensingschools.com/
> 
> good luck.


I haven't used these ^^^ guys but did use a similar company and I am very grateful I did. The part about knowing "how" to pass the test is important. The way mine worked was, you enroll in the school, then get your test date from the CSLB, then the weekend (or a couple days) before your test they have you come in for a cram session.

They provided "sample" tests that contained similar problems on the actual test and allow you to study them as well as spend a lot of time going over the letter of the law. As others have said, the trade portion should be no problem, but the legal can trip you up if you're not careful. 

I can't remember the exact number, but I think there are five or so different versions of each part of the test and each one varies in "difficullty". This has been my experience.

Truth be told, when I went to take the test I passed the trade but did not pass the legal. I was one of the last guys done on the legal part, the test I was given had many multiple part questions, and dealt with a lot of the more obscure parts of the law.

The nice thing is, pass the trade, you're passed so no need to retake it. I went back to do the legal and breezed through it. It was a totally different test, not at all what I was expecting. There were four other guys there to take just the legal and I was the first one done.

Good for you for doing it legal, it may frustrate you when you see what unlicensed guys get away with, but it is a source of pride for those of us following the rules.

Let us know how it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I've known a few that thought they could just ace the test because they've been in the trade forever. you have to learn the answers the cslb is looking for. sometime its not what we know it is in the feild. the answer may not.be correct but the best possible answer given the choices. egg "what tape do you use on carpet, blue, green or red" the answer to that question when i took the test was red. 

some people its a snap, I passed both on my 1st go around bit know many that had to take it 2,3 times before they passed it. so don't just assume you know.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've known a few that thought they could just ace the test because they've been in the trade forever. you have to learn the answers the cslb is looking for. sometime its not what we know it is in the feild. the answer may not.be correct but the best possible answer given the choices. egg "what tape do you use on carpet, blue, green or red" the answer to that question when i took the test was red.
> 
> some people its a snap, I passed both on my 1st go around bit know many that had to take it 2,3 times before they passed it. so don't just assume you know.


 
I think our instructor told us, don't answer what you think is right, look for the best possible answer. 

Also told us if we were unsure (on the legal) which answer to chose, pick the one that is most detrimental to the contractor. :lol:


----------



## owenandross (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions, I've got a couple books on their way to me, went with peerless institute, heard a lot of good things about them. I may consider taking a class for the law and business portion depending on how dense that material is, but I did hear from several contractors in the area that when in doubt choose the answer that makes the contractor most liable in the given situation.

Thanks again


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

owenandross said:


> , but I did hear from several contractors in the area that when in doubt choose the answer that makes the contractor most liable in the given situation.
> 
> Thanks again


 
Sad but true.


----------



## tonyfcm (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: c33 exam material*

I heard that peerless books are outdated. Did you think the same? I went through contractors license school in San Diego to get prepared for my painting contractors license exam. I passed on my first try.


----------



## fcmpainting (Jun 19, 2013)

tonyfcm said:


> I heard that peerless books are outdated. Did you think the same? I went through contractors license school in San Diego to get prepared for my painting contractors license exam. I passed on my first try.


how much did it cost you to get your license?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, are you talking to yourself? You don't need 2 accounts for that. We do it all the time. Right Gabe

Yup, we do


Btw Gabe...  off

....


----------



## fcmpainting (Jun 19, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Hey, are you talking to yourself? You don't need 2 accounts for that. We do it all the time. Right Gabe
> 
> Yup, we do
> 
> ...


Wow, sorry about that. Apparently I got my pages confused and thought I was doing something else. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------

